# Breeders Available



## Lovebirds

BREEDERS AVAILABLE. SEE LINK

http://lovebirdsloft.homestead.com/BIRDS.html

Any questions on a particular bird? Send me an email or a PM here.
Also have a few young birds (2007) to let go. Haven't gotten pictures of them yet though.
I also don't have a problem shipping.
Just a note.........don't mean to make anyone mad, but these birds will not go to anyone who's shown ANY irresponsible bahaviour on this site. That includes having lots of sick birds, selling birds to feed stores, and any other scenario that I feel is inappropiate. I do need to let some birds go, but not to just any Tom, Dick or Harry that wants a bird.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Your birds are beautiful! :]
I wonder if my dad wouldn't mind paying shipping...haha.


----------



## Pigeon lower

I hope they all find good homes i reallly like the homer on the right that looks like a saddle homer and the white one with brown under it.


----------



## horsesgot6

Wow Renee You Really Are Cutting The Numbers Back in Your Loft. They Are Very Pretty Birds. Love the Red Color Ones And That Silver Looking One. They Are really Pretty.


----------



## pigeonmama

Gee, Renee,
Maybe I'd best send 2 boxes , 4 birds each, huh ? 
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds

pigeonmama said:


> Gee, Renee,
> Maybe I'd best send 2 boxes , 4 birds each, huh ?
> Daryl



Well...........that's up to you. If you are REALLY interested in more birds.......as you can see, I've got plenty......


----------



## Lovebirds

MaryOfExeter said:


> Your birds are beautiful! :]
> I wonder if my dad wouldn't mind paying shipping...haha.


You live close enough that we could work out a delivery of some kind.......meet half way...........You are close to WS and I go down there all the time.........


----------



## ohiogsp

Are these birds that did not produce good race results in there offspring?


----------



## Lovebirds

ohiogsp said:


> Are these birds that did not produce good race results in there offspring?


Some did, some didn't. There's a LONG story about why I'm letting these birds go and something I won't get in to here. 
The one pair of birds.......the RedRose 1364 and 1340 have produced some decent birds. I've got a couple of their birds on the OB team, had two left from the YB's, so one of them is moving to the OB team, plus I have 1364's father, (GHC 689). We bought 1364/1340 directly from Red Rose when they were squeakers. Here's a copy of an email that we sent them. It's on their web site under "Testimonials"....

_From Everett & Renee Kennedy, VA. 

Just thought I'd drop you a quick note.
AU 03 MAC 3239, a yearling off of the pair of Bekaerts we bought from you
last year just took 2nd place in our club "B" race this week end, distance
of 470 miles._


I won't lie and say they were our best pair of breeders. If that was the case, I of course wouldn't be letting them go, but their kids have done ok for us. Actually, his father is a better breeder than he is. I'm not getting rid of ALL my birds, but we are cutting WAY WAY back........PLUS..........the hen is one of those that LOVES to sit on eggs. She lays year round, whether she's with her mate or with a hen. I'm actually not even sure how many more eggs she could possibly have left to lay........ 
Just so anyone who see these birds and is interested or wondering........I do not and have never given birds to someone who's in the racing aspect, birds that are "no good".........some of these birds would be worth a try if someone races birds. Some of them don't produce worth a darn and I'll be honest with whoever is interested. Finally, after being in this for 5, going into 6 years, you just can't keep them all..........I have a VERY BAD habit of becoming attached to these guys, especially the breeders, and don't want to give them up, even when I know that they are in no way, helping me win races. For a while, I got away with that, but it's come to a point now, that some of them just simply need to go to a new home. There's a few, that when they leave here, I'll cry like a baby I'm sure.........


----------



## LuisO

Hi Lovebirds,

I would like to know how much you are asking for 6278 and 756?

Thanks,

Luis


----------



## LuisO

woops I see now that 6278 and 756 have been taken. What about 5042, 4598, and 2036? I just added a few WonRoys to my loft. Very beautiful and cross very well with the houbens I hear. 2036 a hen right? looks very beautiful and solid.

Thanks!

Luis


----------



## Lovebirds

LuisO said:


> woops I see now that 6278 and 756 have been taken. What about 5042, 4598, and 2036? I just added a few WonRoys to my loft. Very beautiful and cross very well with the houbens I hear. 2036 a hen right? looks very beautiful and solid.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Luis


The only birds that are available are the pictures with "Available" printed on them. I probably should create another page.....just didn't take the time....


----------



## Lovebirds

Here's one of the young birds I have available. Of course he's not a breeder. He was on the race team. Didn't race so very well.... but he sure is pretty.  He made it home from four races. That's about all I can say about him. Sadly, I can't keep him just cause he's pretty.


----------



## maryjane

Good luck Renee, I know it is hard to give them up. I hope you are able to find perfect homes for them and then it won't be so hard for you.


----------



## luckyloft

Renee
Hi, Jeff from Spencer here. Sorry to see you will be moving some of your birds.I 'am sure they will go fast if not I would be interested in some. Young or breaders. Oreo would like to see some old friends.Only if there are some left(I doubt it though) 
MaryofExeter......Where do yoiu live in Rockwell? I know the town well used to work and live there. Also raced pigeons when I lived there.On hwy 52 just outside of Rockwell headed to Albermarle. Jeff


----------



## Barn Pigeon

Lucky Loft
Does this mean you will be racing again if you get a few birds from Renee? I have stopped by your house several times on the way back from the club but can't catch you there. How your white birds doing. We will be having a pigeon show on 1/05/08 in Lexington Combine show and Auction. Send me a pm for more details. 
Rick

Renee don't forget about a few birds for the Combine Auction. I will contact sveral of the DRP this week for donation and auction birds. It looks like it is coming together . Talk with you more at the meeting 5th Dec. See you there.
Rick


----------



## Lovebirds

Barn Pigeon said:


> Renee don't forget about a few birds for the Combine Auction. .
> Rick


I won't............


----------



## Lovebirds

*Update..........*

Just want to say that I've gotten quite a few PM's and emails about these birds. If any of you have already agreed to send me a box and shipping money for certain birds, then you're good. Those of you that are "asking" but not "committing"............these guys are first come, first serve. I can't hold the birds "just in case"..........if someone contacts me and wants birds that someone else has shown an interest in, I have to let them go.


----------



## mr squeaks

I have no doubt that your birds should find fine homes quickly, Renee!!

You sure have some REAL BEAUTIES there!!

Best of everything!

Love and Hugs to you and your birds

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Lovebirds

Well, it looks like most all of these guys are going to new homes. Got a couple of hens left. If they don't "move", that's fine by me.  
Thanks to everyone who was interested............


----------



## abuzar1

Hey I just got a male pigeon. I was wondering how much would shipping be for a bird? Or if you knew someone who was giving them away near orlando Fl?


----------

